# 855 motor swap



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

My motor seized up while pushing snow and I'm looking for a replacement yanmar.Model # TN75RJ.I've found a few that appear to be the same except the model numbers and exhaust manifolds don't jive.If anyone has made this swap please let me know.I'm thinking I can make it work by using the bracketry that I have on the shot engine.The only one that I can find is a 3TNM72 but manifold is different
Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> My motor seized up while pushing snow and I'm looking for a replacement yanmar.Model # TN75RJ.I've found a few that appear to be the same except the model numbers and exhaust manifolds don't jive.If anyone has made this swap please let me know.I'm thinking I can make it work by using the bracketry that I have on the shot engine.The only one that I can find is a 3TNM72 but manifold is different
> Thanks


I had replied to your posting on the TBN forum. Did that help any?


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> I had replied to your posting on the TBN forum. Did that help any?


This forum is all new to me where’s the tbn forum?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It ain't here! You may need to look at other forums that you posted your issue on as bmaverick suggested.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> This forum is all new to me where’s the tbn forum?


It's the other tractor forum you had posted this question with the same ID.  

TBN is just an abbreviation of the forum, just like TF is for here. 

TBN is too moderated, it's info only, over populated, and their way or the highway. Here on TF, it's friendly like home.


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

I’d like to know if I need to do anything other than put the tractor in neutral to tow it 
Is there anything I have to do to safely tow a hydrostatic tractor?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> I’d like to know if I need to do anything other than put the tractor in neutral to tow it
> Is there anything I have to do to safely tow a hydrostatic tractor?


Yes, do not exceed 15mph tops when towing.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> I’d like to know if I need to do anything other than put the tractor in neutral to tow it
> Is there anything I have to do to safely tow a hydrostatic tractor?


On the web search term, Yanmar RePower to find engines.


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> On the web search term, Yanmar RePower to find engines.


While we’re on the topic of the 855 is this the diff lock petal,sorry I didn’t get the operator manual with the tractor


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hodado said:


> While we’re on the topic of the 855 is this the diff lock petal,sorry I didn’t get the operator manual with the tractor
> View attachment 77649


Diff-lock is typically on the right heel location. 

So, you want the OPS manual eh? Just type in 855 in this link. 






Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store







techpubs.deere.com





Find the 855 for North America. Find the s/n to match the machine you have. Pick the left carrot *>* 
Then pick the OMMxxxxx numbers and the carrot facing downwards on the right. The larger the file, the longer it takes for it to send. DO THIS ON A COMPUTER. Smarty phones take a LOOONG time. 

In 2020 John Deere made all of their OPS manuals FREE for PDF download. Service Manuals are still a cost.


----------

